# Set up personal VPN



## kARTechnology (Dec 17, 2012)

*Set up personal VPN help!*

Okay now I have two networks. A&B. Both connected to BSNL internet. 

Network A: has 1 computers and 1 biometric fingerprint device (essl x990) (address:192.168.1.200)

Network B: has 1 computer

Now I can access the fingerprint device only from lan. Not over wan.

I installed hamachi and setup, I can see  computer from network A but not the fingerprint device from network B. 


I want to know if I can access It via a  hamaci or by any other software or setup. 


The main thing is I want to install the fingerprint time attendance software on the computer of Network B, ENTER IP ADDRESS OF FINGERPRINT DEVICE AS IF IT IS ON THE NETWORK B.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

what port fingerprint device use because most probably without correct port-forwarding no such device can be accessed from outside LAN.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> what port fingerprint device use because most probably without correct port-forwarding no such device can be accessed from outside LAN.



it uses port number 4370...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

then you need to setup port forwarding for 4370 to your device ip(192.168.1.200) in modem/router settings.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> then you need to setup port forwarding for 4370 to your device ip(192.168.1.200) in modem/router settings.



yep i did that, the problem is i cant put like this is that time management software. 
like abc.dyndns.org:4370

i can put only like this 192.168.1.200 and i cant enter port number,  or dyndns address
and im using dynamic ip


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

you can not access internal IPs like 192.168.x.x over internet.if your 2 networks are connected then why are you using internet.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 18, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can not access internal IPs like 192.168.x.x over internet.if your 2 networks are connected then why are you using internet.



the two networks are at different places...

now i figured it out, i opened up the port in network A, put the external IP of network A in software of network B, it worked! but every time i can't use dynamic IP. i already have dyndns

so is there a way where the dyndns address gets a STATIC address on network B?(for putting in software)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2012)

not cleat about what you are trying to say.if you have dyndns then surely there must be a way(pinging/login into dyndns site etc)to find out what is the assigned external IP of network A to enter in software of network B.if you mean this process should be automatic then i think it is very difficult.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> not cleat about what you are trying to say.if you have dyndns then surely there must be a way(pinging/login into dyndns site etc)to find out what is the assigned external IP of network A to enter in software of network B.if you mean this process should be automatic then i think it is very difficult.



everytime I cant find out the ip from dyndns, open the software change device settings and enter it there no?


----------

